# hELLO THERE.WONDERING ABOUT THE BUILDS



## hotshotinn (Jun 28, 2013)

I seen some time ago someone was getting a Allweld 1652 andwas wondering about it.How it comming along abn==nd i was wondering about the moter onit?Allweld come pretty heavy duty and I was allways thinking about them allong with the Blazers


----------

